

Why all SEOs should learn programming - portentint
http://www.conversationmarketing.com/2011/04/seo-learn-programming-11.htm

======
patio11
SEOs will look at you like a wizard and clients will throw money at you if you
can nail both those skill sets.

Sample SEO task, anonymized: identify the most populated 1,000 US cities for
which our DB does not currently include articles. This is a one-week task for
some SEOs. (Asking how someone would do it would make for a good SEO interview
question.)

